

Bradley Manning says he is now a woman named Chelsea - aashaykumar92
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/bradley-manning-says-he-is-now-a-woman-named-chelsea/2013/08/22/0ae67750-0b25-11e3-8974-f97ab3b3c677_story.html

======
jaachan
Does this all sounds like a distraction to anyone else?

~~~
sp332
No, it's a major issue. I've been wondering how it was going to turn out.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bradley_Manning#Loss_of_rank_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bradley_Manning#Loss_of_rank_and_recommended_discharge)

